# Funny craigslist add



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I found this on Best of Craiglist.



> Good and Evil. Two Pygmy Goats
> Date: 2009-03-29, 1:38PM EDT
> 
> This is the story of two goats. One is as black as midnight, thus his very creative name, Midnight. His coat may be black, but his heart is golden and he is like a ray of sunshine on a gloomy day. He's content to sit in the grass and nibble away at the weeds and just be an all around good guy. He likes freshly cut grass, all weeds, vines, corn and sweet feed. He hasn't been with us for very long, but he's been a joy to have here.
> ...


http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/ra ... 11112.html

:slapfloor:


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

:slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my - I don't think that I have laughed that hard at work in a long time - people were coming out of their office looking!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:slapfloor: Boy how we can relate to some of that. :ROFL: 

Really goats are way to sweet to do all that. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: Oh man, that is one creative ad!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:ROFL: 

mr.marbles!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My belly hurts from laughing! :slapfloor: 

Very creative and very honest! Loved it! Though I do hope that they can find a "responsible" home!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OH MY!!

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny.... this person is so honest...... :ROFL:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww! That's so funny. I'd be tempted to take Mr. Marbles. Or, maybe it's because I've lost mine... 

He's probably very bored. Just needs to be a pack goat or cart goat maybe. He needs a job! Warch, we will see him at the circus or on some TV show and someone will have made a bunch of money on him. Where's the animal talent agency when you need them????


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

That is hilarious! ... and slightly scary to someone who hasn't even bought her first goat yet. :worried: :ROFL:


----------

